# converting concrete sectional garage?



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

into a rep room worth doing or am i better off building one from brick reason bonus for me wanting to convert is i already have a garage up any advice welcome


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nothing wrong with converting a garage as long as you make it secure, I know a few people having garages broken into easily and there have been a few reptile related thefts break in lately in the forums.

If you insulate the Walls / ceiling then you'll not lose so much heat through the brick in cold months.


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

i was thinking keep the up and over door but building a wall a few feet in the garage with another door also removing my side wooden door replacing with a double glazed one its apex roof so was thnking insulating the roof then putting a false roof in aswell as for walls insulation then was thinking boards(plywood) or am i better off plaster boarding other thing is i have a slight water problem up front seems to get wet im thinking its coming under the door so need to sort that aswell its already has electric and full alarm system also to gain entry through the rear they would need to get past my large collection of dogs :lol2:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

My garage was sectioned off to make more storage (done by previous owner) there is still up and over door then 3 feet of storage space for bikes. There is a door other end of garage into the other two sections.


----------

